# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Cilin atdhetar (Patriot), urtak, (politikan, shkrimtar do ta vëmë në vend te parë

## Andi Ballshi

Cilin atdhetar (Patriot), urtak, (politikan), shkrimtar, shqiptar, do ta vëmë në vend te parë?!

Unë do të filloja, natyrisht, me Skënderbeun.

Pershendetje pe te gjithe ata qe do t'i bashkangjiten kesaj TEME.

----------

